# Die Spinnen"



## Anonymous (1 Mai 2004)

Jetzt schappt ein alter bekannter total über!
http://www.dialerforum.de/forumdisplay.php?s=&forumid=99
Werden wir jetzt von Abzockerseiten überschüttet?
Ist das legal?
Was haben die davon?
Warscheinlich wird Google jetzt komplett zugemüllt


----------



## Anonymous (1 Mai 2004)

das ist eine FRECHHEIT!
Das ist UNSER Geld das er da rausschmeist!!


----------



## Stalker2002 (1 Mai 2004)

Ein weiteres _*INDIZ*_ dafür, das MD und BS nicht nur ein Lieferant/Kunde-Verhältniss haben, sondern ein "Tiefergehendes Verhältniss"™ mit teilweise "Interessanten Aspekten"™.
Diesen Web-§$&/"§##!!! wünsche ich das SEK der bayerischen Polizei auf den Hals, aber in voller Montur! :bash: 

MfG
L.

*[Virenscanner: Bitte NUB beachten...]*
*[Stalker2002: Re-Edit nach Rücksprache mit Virenscanner]*


----------



## Anonymous (1 Mai 2004)

Besonders dass ist Unglaublich:
http://www.dialerforum.de/showthread.php?s=&threadid=1734
Da muss es doch eine rechtliche handhabe geben oder?


----------



## Stalker2002 (1 Mai 2004)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Besonders dass ist Unglaublich:
> http://www.dialerforum.de/showthread.php?s=&threadid=1734
> Da muss es doch eine rechtliche handhabe geben oder?



Ich fasse es nicht, was MD da rausposaunt.
Das stinkt nach Datenmanipulation und Computerbetrug!
Könnten unsere Anwälte mal eine kurze Bewertung seiner Äußerungen abgeben?

MfG
L.

P.S. Ich mache gerade zu "Beweiszwecken" mittels Spiderzilla einen Snapshot dieses Beitrags im Dialerforum. Wer weiss, wann der verdunstet...  

*[Virenscanner: Bitte beachte die NUB]*
*[Stalker2002: Re-Edit nach Rücksprache mit Virenscanner]*


----------



## Anonymous (1 Mai 2004)

Wo liegt das Problem ?

Wenn sich jemand freiwillig eine Google.de Toolbar einrichtet schreit hier doch auch niemand ?

Und genausoetwas ist das Werbeplugin.



*kopfschüttel*


----------



## News (1 Mai 2004)

Anonymous schrieb:


> Wenn sich jemand freiwillig eine Google.de Toolbar einrichtet schreit hier doch auch niemand ?
> Und genausoetwas ist das Werbeplugin.



Nein, ist es nicht. Lies mal die Beiträge im anderen Forum genau durch. Demnach 1.) wechselt das Plugin täglich Namen und Verzeichnis 2.) hat keine Deinstallationsfunktion und 3.) ruft nicht irgendwelche Werbung, sondern Popups für Dialerseiten auf.

*kopfschüttel* zurück...

@Gast Nr. 1:


> Ist das legal?


Ich denke, es ist genauso illegal wie alle anderen P2P-Dialerseiten auch. Der springende Punkt ist, dass Programme wie Emule, Bittorrent u.ä. ohne Einwilligung der Autoren angeboten werden. 
Die GPL ist dafür *kein* Freibrief, sie berechtigt ausdrücklich NICHT zum kostenpflichtigen Anbieten der Programme.
Die Branche lacht natürlich über die GPL, weil die Praxis zeigt: Wo kein Kläger, da kein Richter.
 Im Fall von Emule sind Anwalt S. & Co. ja gerade noch rechtzeitig zurückgeschreckt, bevor es zur rechtlichen Klärung dieser Dinge hätte kommen können. Nun schützt sie hinsichtlich Emule wohl der "Kompromiss" mit den Entwicklern.
Trotzdem gilt: Das Ganze ist eine Urheberrechtsverletzung.


----------



## Anonymous (1 Mai 2004)

Trotzdem gilt: Das Ganze ist eine Urheberrechtsverletzung


Genauso wie das herunterladen von Musik und Filmen ?

Schau doch bitte mal auf deinen PC.

Wer im Glashaus sitzt ....


----------



## Stalker2002 (1 Mai 2004)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Trotzdem gilt: Das Ganze ist eine Urheberrechtsverletzung
> 
> 
> Genauso wie das herunterladen von Musik und Filmen ?
> ...



 :roll: Schon mal was von "Two wrongs don't make a right" gehört?

MfG
L.


----------



## News (1 Mai 2004)

@Gast:
Woher willst du wissen, ob ich im Glashaus sitze?

Außerdem geht es in diesem Forum nicht um einzelne private Downloads und deren rechtliche Würdigung, sondern um gewerbliche Abzocke.


----------



## Anonymous (1 Mai 2004)

Frage:

handelt es sich bei den im Monat April durch die REGTP benannten Dialer (deren Registrierungsantrag nicht bestandskräftig zurückgezogen wurde) um "gewerbliche Abzocke" ?


----------



## News (1 Mai 2004)

Zu den Dialern spare ich mir an dieser Stelle einen Kommentar, dazu gibt es andere Threads. Hier geht es (mir zumindest) um den INHALT der Seiten.
Und der ist, wie ja auch der neueste Spiegel-Artikel zeigt,  häufig fragwürdig genug.


----------



## Anonymous (1 Mai 2004)

Das ist keine Antwort auf eine klare Frage: Handelt es sich um gewerblichen Betrug ?


----------



## Stalker2002 (1 Mai 2004)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Das ist keine Antwort auf eine klare Frage: Handelt es sich um gewerblichen Betrug ?



Will hier jemand eine angreifbare Äußerung provozieren? :spitz: 

MfG
L.


----------



## [email protected] (1 Mai 2004)

Jetzt will ich aber auch eine Antwort.  :spitz:


----------



## News (1 Mai 2004)

Nicht von mir. Kann ja jemand anders beantworten, wenn er lustig ist.


----------



## dvill (1 Mai 2004)

Noname schrieb:
			
		

> ... blablabla ... (deren Registrierungsantrag nicht bestandskräftig zurückgezogen wurde) ... blablabla ...


Das ist wieder so ein Wortungetüm, das Schönrederei bezwecken soll.

Die Registrierungen wurden zurückgezogen. Das ist der Punkt. Nicht irgendwelche Anträge, sondern die Registrierungen. Damit entfällt für alle, die diese Dialer nutzten, die Zahlungspflicht, meint jedenfalls die RegTP.

Da wir in einem Rechtsstaat leben, dürfen die Betroffenen von Behördenentscheidungen Widerspruch einlegen, wenn sie denn meinen, dass die Entscheidung ungerecht sei. Hierfür müssen sie aber einen Richter finden, der dies so beurteilt.

Nachdem die RegTP sehr vorsichtig vorgeht und die Fakten und die Rechtslage sehr gründlich prüft, sind die Aussichten in einem Widerspruchsverfahren entsprechend mager. Jedenfalls waren Entscheidungen der RegTP in dieser Hinsicht immer gerichtsfest, soweit ich das weiß. Ich würde in den aktuellen Fällen auch nichts anderes erwarten.

Die Ausdrucksweise "... nicht bestandskräftig zurückgezogen ..." soll wohl die Nervosität der auf Auszahlung wartenden Geschäftspartner beruhigen, als wenn hier noch etwas zu machen sei.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Rex Cramer (1 Mai 2004)

dvill schrieb:
			
		

> Die Ausdrucksweise "... nicht bestandskräftig zurückgezogen ..." soll wohl die Nervosität der auf Auszahlung wartenden Geschäftspartner beruhigen, als wenn hier noch etwas zu machen sei.
> 
> Dietmar Vill



Der Ausdruck "...nicht bestandskräftig zurückgezogen..." verknüpft Zusammenhänge, die nicht vereinbar sind. Das Abstraktionsprinzip gehört zum Grundlagenwerkzeug des gemeinen Juristen und der gemeine PP-Betreiber /-Bewerber muss das auch gar nicht verstehen, so lange er bei seinen Leisten bleibt. Der Rotstift in der RegTP-Datenbank hat es mit gutem Grund in zwei verschiedene Hauptsätze gepackt:


> Registrierung wurde zurückgenommen. Die Rücknahme ist noch nicht bestandskräftig.


Die Rücknahme und die daraus resultierenden Rechtsfolgen sind derzeit ohne "Wenn" und "Aber" in Kraft. Der zweite Satz macht lediglich darauf aufmerksam, dass dem Dialeranbieter die grundsätzliche Möglichkeit zum Widerspruch gegeben ist. Er trifft noch nicht einmal eine Aussage darüber, ob er diese Möglichkeit überhaupt wahrgenommen hat.

@Gast: Definiere doch mal "gewerbliche Abzocke" - inklusive Anführungszeichen bitte...


----------



## Anonymous (1 Mai 2004)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Frage:
> 
> handelt es sich bei den im Monat April durch die REGTP benannten Dialer (deren Registrierungsantrag nicht bestandskräftig zurückgezogen wurde) um "gewerbliche Abzocke" ?


Wenn es sich bei der "gewerblichen Abzocke" um ungerechtfertigte Bereicherung handelt, liegt die Antwort doch auf der Hand, oder?


----------



## SDJungle (1 Mai 2004)

Na sowas...plötzlich sind die anfangs genannten Links nur noch für registrierte Teilnehmer erreichbar...müssen wir uns jetzt etwas dabei denken..?   

Gruß
Stefn


----------



## dotshead (1 Mai 2004)

Das war bei mir schon der Fall, als der erste Link gepostet wurde. Anscheinend sind die Erstposter in diesem Forum registriert.


----------



## Anonymous (1 Mai 2004)

SDJungle schrieb:
			
		

> Na sowas...plötzlich sind die anfangs genannten Links nur noch für registrierte Teilnehmer erreichbar...müssen wir uns jetzt etwas dabei denken..?
> 
> Gruß
> Stefn


Tja - ist wohl nur (noch)'n Insider - Thread ...
Wär schon interessant zu wissen, um welche Inhalte es überhaupt geht!

g.


----------



## Stalker2002 (1 Mai 2004)

gast schrieb:
			
		

> Tja - ist wohl nur (noch)'n Insider - Thread ...
> Wär schon interessant zu wissen, um welche Inhalte es überhaupt geht!
> 
> g.



Einfach mal hier anmelden, dann kann man sich eine Kopie des Textes per PN zuschicken lassen.

MfG
L.


----------



## News (1 Mai 2004)

Das gesamte "Dialerforum" ist nur nach Anmeldung nutzbar, nicht erst seit heute (@Dotshead: *zustimm*). Immerhin braucht man der Branche aber nicht anzugehören, um reinzukommen.

Es geht, so weit ich's verstehe, dort einerseits um eine Werbekampagne für vorhandene P2P-Dialerseiten im Stil von Kaz**-down****.d*.

Nun ist eine .biz-domain eingerichtet, die alle Partner fleißig bewerben sollen,  und sie werden u.a. mit einer Geldverlosung + 100 % Auszahlung im ersten Monat gelockt.

Zusätzlich kommt die "plug**.exe" ins Spiel, die auf einer "Gratis"-Sexdomain beworben wird und jede Menge Popups mit den Seiten der Partner öffnen soll - automatisch jede halbe Stunde.

Tja, 1md tut alles, um das Netz zu bereichern  :-?


----------



## haudraufundschluss (2 Mai 2004)

Interessant ist doch, dass es keine Sau wirklich zu interessieren scheint, was da beworben oder verkauft wird. Die springen alle nur auf das Geld an und lassen sich auf diese Weise vorführen.


----------



## Anonymous (2 Mai 2004)

@ Dr. Vill
Was hat ein Getriebe-Doktor mit Dialern zu tun? Läuft es an der Uni nicht mehr so gut? Oder hat man eine Dialerposition auf der T-Com Rechnung gefunden und möchte jetzt nicht zahlen? (Von der Uni aus eingewählt?)
 :motz: 

Uwe


----------



## dvill (2 Mai 2004)

Die Teilnehmer in solchen Foren haben auffällig oft das Problem, dass ihre Eltern nicht von ihrem Treiben erfahren dürfen und sie nicht wissen, ob sie den Gewerbeschein ohne Unterschrift der Eltern bekommen können. Diesem Personenkreis reicht die einfache Aussicht auf leicht verdientes Taschengeld vermutlich völlig aus.

Ich sehe das aber im Zusammenhang. Die neueren, wesentlich transparenteren Dialer sind Umsatzkiller, wenn man den Branchenkennern glauben darf. In dem zitierten Beispiel fällt der Umsatz in 3 Monaten auf 10%. Das ist deutlich.

Das erklärt auch die irrationale AntiVir-Hysterie. Die Verbreitung von AntiVir ist für den beobachteten Effekt der Umsatzrückgange viel zu gering. Bevor man sich aber die wirklichen Gründe zugesteht, kann man sich eine Weile mit einer schönen Geschichte über die triste Wirklichkeit hinwegtäuschen.

"Unbewusst Zahlungswillige" lernen aus ihren Erfahrungen und ihre Zahl ist endlich. Die real erreichte Steigerung der Transparenz durch deutliche Hinweise auf "das deutsche Festnetz", mit denen nun immerhin der Zusammenhang mit einem Telefon-Anwählvorgang verdeutlicht wird, wird sich weiter positiv auswirken.

Umsatzrückgänge machen es auch schwierig, die Zahlungsausfälle durch entregistrierte Dialer auszugleichen. Wenn der "Endkunde" nicht zahlt, die Werbedrücker aber ihre Auszahlung von oft 80-90 % bekommen wollen, muss irgendjemand die Differenz aus der Portokasse auffüllen.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## technofreak (2 Mai 2004)

@Uwe alias ... alias .... alias ..... alias .....

könntest du mal freundlicherweise persönliche Angriffe unterlassen, aus dem anonymen
 Hinterhalt zu schiessen
ist doch das, was ihr immer so kritisiert.....

tf


----------



## Anonymous (2 Mai 2004)

DAS wertest Du als "Angriff"? Der Besuch einer Vorlesung in Bochum könnte man eher als netten Versuch eines Kennenlernens werten.

Uwe


----------

